# Death of a Hen



## Jenmonroy (Oct 21, 2015)

We lost our first hen sometime last night. She had been somewhat lethargic for the past several days but was still eating. I'm not sure what happened, but am devastated at her loss. We had five dearly loved loved hens. I think this is one of the few places where people may understand our loss, particularly difficult for our daughter. Henrietta was a sweet gentle soul.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

So sorry! {{{{ hugs }}}}


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. How old was Henrietta?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Jen, I do understand, I can tear up for months after a loss. My last 4 were killed by a raccoon and it included my 2 most lovable attention seekers. 

This is a good support system here as well as a lot of health related threads , advice, and some chat. Welcome, but sorry you lost her.

She must have had a great life with you, however short.


----------



## Jenmonroy (Oct 21, 2015)

Thank you, everyone, for your condolences. Henrietta was only five months old, but she had a free range treat filled life. She probably had more live and affection than she wanted . I am thankful for such a great site, I have been lurking for some time.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Jen, it's never easy, and it seems like this year is pretty bad for me. Now I just brought another one in, she was skin and bones and couldn't stand up she was so weak. So she's getting tube feeding for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## Jenmonroy (Oct 21, 2015)

Seminole, I hope your sweet hen improves and is able to be free roaming again soon. I would love to hear about her progress, I may find myself in a similar situation. I can't stand the thought of any animal suffering.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Jen, you and me both.

I have buried alot of chickens in 8 years. They all had good lives for however long, and I try everything I can. Including tube feeding learned from Casportpony . She loves to teach.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. I lost a hen this past weekend as well and it's still difficult. I think any time you care for an animal whether it be a companion animal or raised for consumption, you have to put a certain amount of love into it and when they are gone, a part of you goes with them. I prefer to think of it as part of the circle of life, they give to us and we give to them.


----------

